# Mother arrested for homeschooling in Germany.



## Augusta (Sep 15, 2006)

We sure have it good here in the U.S. Sometimes we may take it for granted.

Germany Imprisons Mum. Dad and Kids Flee to Austria

An earlier article linked to in the above article.

Hitler´s Ghost Haunts German Parents


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 15, 2006)

I had a whole list of folks in the US who were arrested for not rearing their chirrens in the Worldview of the State. I will see if I can find it. Even more exciting, Greg Bahnsen came to Louisiana to testify as an expert witness on behalf of Christians to educate their chirrens in the manner they see fit. He made the ACLU lawyer look like a fool.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 15, 2006)

If I ever do get married and have covenant kids I would homeschool the children who Ive seen come from homschooling seem to do way better. I worked with 16 yearold who finished homeschooling and was allready on her first year of college.

Blade


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 15, 2006)

Here is a eulogy by Mark Rushdoony which hints it. But since its a eulogy, by nature of the case, he doesn't document his sources.



> I remember when my father was not held in high esteem. Some thought he was a rogue who confused a simplistic spiritual message with this big picture and the responsibility it placed on men. *But in the 1970s when Christians were being imprisoned and children were being removed from homes and churches were being padlocked for educating children in Christian and home schools, many across the country saw a distinguished, white-haired man they had never met appear in courtrooms to act as an expert witness in their defense. My father testified in dozens of these cases, and slowly the tide turned as victory after victory was won for religious liberty*. People then saw my father in a new light. He helped them, yet made them re-examine their own beliefs. He expressed a faith that helped them take a stand based on the Word of God. Once my father was ridiculed on the witness stand by a prosecutor who sought to discredit his testimony. The prosecutor wanted my father to appear ignorant and prejudiced by saying he did not believe in evolution just because the Bible taught creation in six days. When the prosecutor cynically asked him why he did not believe in the theory of evolution, my father incredulously replied that he did not have that much faith. Many began to see that my father was a man who could teach them something about taking a stand for the Faith.



Government vs. Freedom, part one

Getting more aggressive

Out of Jail, but still in court

Mother incarcerated.

Homeschooling Family wins, but risks Jail

Many Families still face jail

several mothers sent to jail

This is all for now. I went to Homeschool Legal Defense Association and typed in "Jail" on the search engine. I stopped after 2 pages. I have 8 more to go. I will do that later.

Another example, Rushdoony defends Texas homeschoolers.
Here

Here is another example of how Rushdoony wanted to live out his faith. He helps give a decisive blow to the Messianic State.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 15, 2006)

See also this thread.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 16, 2006)

Question: 

I took a course in Comparative Education back in the 60's when I was studying for my teaching degree. We learned that in Germany at the time, students were put through various tracks that either led to going to university or, for example, learning a trade. The specific path on which they were put was determined fairly early, like around 4th grade (the equivalent). Later, I understood that it was so competitive that many kids around that age were having to take exams that determine which way they would be going and that there were a lot of suicides committed by the ones that didn't want to face disappointing results.

Does anyone know if that is still the case in Germany? Maybe the only way to "beat the system" there is if they do get away with homeschooling they have to go to another country to get a university education?


----------



## Laura (Sep 16, 2006)

Jay, my German professor was just telling us about (= bragging on) the system in class the other day, and as I understand it, yes, it is still around 5th grade when they take a sort of SAT-like test to determine their career course. Given the situation I doubt there is any provision whatsoever made for homeschooling students in higher education. I was reading about a family whose daughter managed to make it through school at home and then went to the US for college, so I suppose that's the norm for them.

(My professor is truly proud of the rigorousness of the educational system there, and some of my classmates are duly impressed, but I wonder what they would say if I pointed out that when Hitler outlawed homeschooling, he sure seemed to be strongly endorsing the public school system...)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 17, 2006)

You're taking German. Awesome!

Thank you for clarifying what I thought I knew to be true. So it hasn't changed.

Also, I hope that your history books weren't the version written by the spin doctors. Because Hitler was not "strongly endorsing the public school system" at all.

Hitler mandated the State as absolute authority at gunpoint. Any who objected were promptly shot.


----------

